# Makita RP2301FCX what guide bushings are compatible



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Wondering if there are any known other makes of guide bushes which are compatible with makita, apparently makita 3612 is same as far as guide bushes go.
Or do have to buy only Makita bushes??
any suggestions or guidance will be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Get a set like this the adapter ring fits into your existing base. 10 PC BRASS TEMPLATE GUIDE SET - ROUTER CUTTER BITS | eBay

Regards Harold


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I got a set from Harbor freight, and they are great ! They cost Me about $10.00 ! You can call Them and They also have a black Friday, I believe. There are some things that are good fit, and the money is great.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, for most members I would suggest using brass guide bushings but for those with Makita routers I think Makita guide bushings are the way to go. On the older models the guide bushing was attached with two screws. Your new router uses a toolless device, a lever that releases the bushing. Older bushings with the attaching holes will work fine with this set up. Makita offers a wide selection of sizes in both SAE and metric.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just my 2 cents, the plate will work on all routers..and you get the guides in the deal..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

==


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

With the milescraft turnlock base plate you can only line up 2 screw holes and to take the base plate off the Makita is a real pain what with the 2 springs and the lever and a bigger pain refitting it, that said you could just get a couple of longer screws and fit the milescraft plate over the existing plate which is what I do. I suggested the brass guides as the Makita template guides range in price from $14.45 Au for 1 up to $31.25 Au. per guide In the UK at Axminister they range in price from 10.36 Bp to 15.30 Bp per guide. 

I use the Milescraft turnlock base plate and guides, also the brass guides and the Makita guides on the RP2301FC.

You can just make out the 2 lugs that hold the adapter ring in. They are just below the 2 screws.

Regards 
Harold


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Harold,
where can I get these brass guides which fit my Makita RP2301FC.

thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

MLCS and Woodcraft both ship overseas.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Paul

Axminster do the Leigh metal adaptor plates that enable the use of the cheap brass guides for most makes of router. They are not dear and are the most elegant solution I've come across.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Paul ebay in the uk have them.brass guides | eBay

Regards
Harold


----------

